# BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

*BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück !*
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




Was sich viele gedacht haben, hat sich nun bestätigt. Der  Grafikkarten-Hersteller BFG zieht sich aus dem Grafikkarten-Markt  zurück. Der Hersteller soll laut Informationen aber nach wie vor  Netzteile, Spiele-Notebooks und Spiele-Rechner verkaufen. Einzig der  GPU-Sektor wird aufgegeben. BFG begründete diesen Schritt damit, dass  das Geschäft mit Grafikkarten nicht mehr profitabel genug für das  Unternehmen sei.
_(Text von Explosiv korrigieirt danke an der stelle)_
*
Qullen Link: *
BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück - 18.05.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Schade eigentlich - aber nachvollziehbar, leider


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Hm hatte noch nie was von denen, daher für mich nicht wirklich interessant.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Hmm auch noch die was von denen gekauft gehabt. Der Name war mir aber nen Begriff. War aber zu erwarten das sich der Herstellermarkt im weiteren Zuge von Fermi bereinigt. 


@Newsschreiber: Ich maul ja normal echt nicht rum wegen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, hab da auch meine Schwächen, aber da muss selbst ich sagen, nächstes mal bitte besser. Teils ist der Sinn erst beim dritten oder vierten mal lesen ersichtlich.


----------



## Ahab (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Hmmm das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Man hat ja lange nichts von denen gehört.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Was sich viele gedacht haben, hat sich nun bestäntigt. Der   Grafikkarten-Hersteller BFG zieht sich aus dem Grafikkarten-Markt   zurück. Der Hersteller soll laut Informationen aber nach wie vor   Netzteile, Spiele-Notebooks und Spiele-Rechner verkaufen. Einzig der   GPU-Sektor wird aufgegeben. BFG begründete diesen Schritt damit, dass   das Geschäft mit Grafikkarten nicht mehr profitabel genug für das   Unternehmen sei.
_(Text von Explosiv korrigieirt danke an der stelle)_

Die zwei Fehler noch ausmerzen, dann passts


----------



## Hugo78 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Eine Firma die nicht beim Geizhals gelistet ist, wenn man nach Grafikkarten sucht, hat praktisch vorher auch nicht existiert.
Mir war BFG nur als Möchtegern EVGA bekannt, welche hauptsächlich den US Markt bedienen, 
naja da spielen 85% der Leute XBox360 und PS3 ... klar lohnt das nicht, dort Grakas zuverkaufen.


----------



## Norman (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

hab noch nie was von denen gehört, also für mich eher uninteressant...


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



Ahab schrieb:


> Hmmm das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Man hat ja lange nichts von denen gehört.



Dito 

Wie gesagt, muss man sich eigentlich vorher denken wenn sie bis jetzt noch keine GraKas der HD5xx Serie rausgebracht haben.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Die waren glaub auch allgemein in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen, sondern haben nur sich aufm Amerikanischen oder Englischen Markt getummelt. Wo genau bin ich mir leider nicht mehr sicher. 

In Deutschland waren se offiziel aber glaub nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Burny (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Sehr schade drum kann ich nur sagen.

Hatte eine BFG 8800GTX OC2 von denen und hab noch nie einen derart guten Support von einem Grafikkarten Hersteller erlebt. Da schreibt man hin wegen diesem und jenem und sie fangen direkt einen tollen Fachdialog via E-Mail an und senden im Zuge dessen diverse neue BIOS Versionen für die Karte mit denen sie sich noch besser hat takten lassen etc. pp.

Echt ne Firma die ich gerne weiter aufm Markt gesehen hätte, da könnten sich Asus und Co ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Spawn1702 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

War schon bisher unwichtig...

Nichtdestotrotz...waren es (von den Werten her) gute Grakas...aber dennoch unwichtig...nur auf die westliche (von konsolen dominierte) Hemisphäre orientiert. Und das alleine ist ein Fehlschuss schlechthin...

Es ist kein Verlust...weil es keiner bisher bemerkt hat...und somit irrelevant...Vorallem...wer hat nen BFG Bord...NT usw... 
Who the **** was BFG?


----------



## Trefoil80 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die waren glaub auch allgemein in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen, sondern haben nur sich aufm Amerikanischen oder Englischen Markt getummelt. Wo genau bin ich mir leider nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> In Deutschland waren se offiziel aber glaub nicht verfügbar.



Doch, bei Alternate konnte man mal BFG-Karten kaufen.


----------



## Snake7 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

"Nicht profitable genug" heißt ja nur, dass sie damit keine Milionäre mehr werden.... .


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

schade - meine gtx280 ( *B* ig *F* uckin *G* un  ) ist heute noch spitze. wäre bei der 480 oder folgende bestimmt erste wahl gewesen.
bin mal gespann, wie es mit der 10 jahres garantie aussieht, wenn mal was dran sein sollte......


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Wirklich schade, EVGA wird gerne den "Platz" einnehmen. So richtig hatte BFG eh' nie 'ne Chance gegen die _wirklich_ etabliertern Hersteller.
Bleibe daher bei meiner Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X Rev. 2


----------



## ziko (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Damals, in der Schule, hatte ich in Mathe Rechenbeispiele für die Rendite.
Die Resultate bewegten sich in (reallistischen) Prommile-Bereich oder 2-3 Prozent.
Wenn heute die Sch****spekulanten nicht gleich 70%  Gewinn erwirtschaften, heisst es schon
"nicht lukrativ"  !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die Leute sind masslos gierig und süchtig nach imaginären Luxuswerten geworden, eind Schande.
Die Regierungen schaffen sogar die Gesezte um den Spekulanten möglichst hohe Gewinne zu ermöglichen, es sind ja ihre Geldgeber, eine Hand wäscht die andere!!!

Mir Recht, hoffentlich reguliert sich der Markt von selbst.
Siehe Sauteure Grafikkarten, RAMs, SSDs...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



ziko schrieb:


> Mir Recht, hoffentlich reguliert sich der Markt von selbst.
> Siehe Sauteure Grafikkarten, RAMs, SSDs...


Hm, wie jetzt?! SSD's sind im Moment wohl wegen des verbauten Flash-Speichers -noch- recht teuer. Mit Abverkauf höherer Stückzahlen werden auch die Preise sukzessive 'runtergehen bzw. die SSD's werden eine höhere Speicherkapazität haben. Ist halt im Moment eine 'neue' Technik eher für Enthusiasten 
Bei GraKa's, RAM etc. hat man die freie Wahl, es _muss_ _nicht_ immer High-End vom teuersten Hersteller sein, oder?!  Dann kauft man halt was anderes...


----------



## robsta (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

wer ist BFG


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Natürlich schade, aber ich habe gott sei dank noch ein übergroßes T-Shirt von denen^^
Ich erhalte sie also am Leben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wirklich schade, EVGA wird gerne den "Platz" einnehmen. So richtig hatte BFG eh' nie 'ne Chance gegen die _wirklich_ etabliertern Hersteller.
> Bleibe daher bei meiner Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X Rev. 2




Wie bitte = ?

Hatte immer gute Karte im Profil und war auch immer eine etablierter Hersteller die Oc karten waren Super Oc, Oc+ Oc2 ect...


----------



## Killerluki (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

XFX, BFG, ARM,... 

Ich kann glauben, dass Nvidia immer schlechter wird, bald Ende für Nvidia werden -.- Sry!


----------



## Xion4 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die waren glaub auch allgemein in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen, sondern haben nur sich aufm Amerikanischen oder Englischen Markt getummelt. Wo genau bin ich mir leider nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> In Deutschland waren se offiziel aber glaub nicht verfügbar.




Naja, u.a. Alternate hat sie zum Verkauf angeboten.


----------



## warlock0601 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Schade eigendlich BFG ist eigendlich in sachen Grafikkarte sehr gut gewessen hatte eine 8800GTX und die War Spitze.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



Killerluki schrieb:


> XFX, BFG, ARM,...
> 
> Ich kann glauben, dass Nvidia immer schlechter wird, bald Ende für Nvidia werden -.- Sry!



Ach keine angst bald ist noch verdammt lange hin...zu not kauft Intel die einfach ^^


----------



## Killerluki (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Yes, Nvidia Rulez

Nvidia gehört klar immer lange Vergangenheit, solange ich es liebe<.< Aber zumindest will ich die Stromverbrauch hören, ab mind. unter 200 Watt!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Oha, ich hatte schon immer mit BFG geliebäugelt und wollte eigentlich irgendwann auch mal eine Karte von denen haben. :/ Bisher ist es aber leider immer am Preis gescheitert.


----------



## Fuzi0n (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Das wundert mich nicht. Mit Nvidias Toasteröfen lässt sich kein Geld verdienen und ATI hat bereits genügend Partner. Sogar EVGA hat bei ATI keine Chance Chips zu bekommen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Wundert mich jetzt eigentlich.
Die waren doch gut mit dabei, wenn es um Grafikkartenherstellung ging - tja, vielleicht hätten sie weniger stur sein und doch ATI-Karten ins Portfolio aufnehmen sollen.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



Killerluki schrieb:


> XFX, BFG, ARM,...
> 
> Ich kann glauben, dass Nvidia immer schlechter wird, bald Ende für Nvidia werden -.- Sry!



Ahjo sicherlich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Wie bitte = ?
> 
> Hatte immer gute Karte im Profil und war auch immer eine etablierter Hersteller die Oc karten waren Super Oc, Oc+ Oc2 ect...


Wie es nun mal so ist, das Bessere ist des Guten Feind...


----------



## meratheus (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was sich viele gedacht haben, hat sich nun bestäntigt. Der Grafikkarten-Hersteller BFG zieht sich aus dem Grafikkarten-Markt zurück. Der Hersteller soll laut Informationen aber nach wie vor Netzteile, Spiele-Notebooks und Spiele-Rechner verkaufen. Einzig der GPU-Sektor wird aufgegeben. BFG begründete diesen Schritt damit, dass das Geschäft mit Grafikkarten nicht mehr profitabel genug für das Unternehmen sei.
> _(Text von Explosiv korrigieirt danke an der stelle)_
> 
> Die zwei Fehler noch ausmerzen, dann passts


 
Und was ist mit diesen Fehlern??? "_korrigieirt" "stelle" ???_

_Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen!!! _


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

also ich find's schade interessant fand ich von denen die H²O serie...


----------



## mapLayer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Schade... Wieder ein Stück vielfalt weniger.
Fand eigentlich das Design von ihren Karten immer schön (schön schwarz!) 
mfG


----------



## Michael2812 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: BFG zieht sich vom Grafikkarten-Markt zurück*

Ich finds auch sehr schade, dass BFG sich verabschiedet, habe noch eine GTX260 H2OC im Schrank und die Karte war der absolute Hammer und sollte eigentlich immernoch schnell genug sein für alles was es so gibt. Werde sie vielleicht mal als Physix Karte einbauen, wenn es sich mal lohnen sollte. Wenn die 295 H2OC noch lieferbar gewesen wäre hätte ich nicht zu EVGA gegriffen... Werd die BFG in Ehren halten!!! Bye Bye BFG


----------

